# Certified Utility Arborist needed, Victoria, BC



## oakmansr

*Davey Tree Experts are seeking a Certified Utility Arborist to work in the Victoria office. Qualified candidates should be motivated to work in a safe, productive team producing quality work. ISA certification is not a requirement but applicants with this qualification will be recognized. All candidates are required to hold a minimum valid Class 5 drivers license.
Start now and become an employee owner while benefiting from RRSP savings plans, medical plans and work for the largest employer of Arborists in Canada.
Compensation to be negotiated up to $25/Hour DOQ.


Contact the Victoria office today
(250)477-8733
[email protected] *


----------



## clearance

oakmansr said:


> *Davey Tree Experts are seeking a Certified Utility Arborist to work in the Victoria office. Qualified candidates should be motivated to work in a safe, productive team producing quality work. ISA certification is not a requirement but applicants with this qualification will be recognized. All candidates are required to hold a minimum valid Class 5 drivers license.
> Start now and become an employee owner while benefiting from RRSP savings plans, medical plans and work for the largest employer of Arborists in Canada.
> Compensation to be negotiated up to $25/Hour DOQ.
> 
> 
> Contact the Victoria office today
> (250)477-8733
> [email protected] *



Fisrt, welcome to the site. Might want to up the pay, that is pretty low considering the demand for c.u.a.s right now. And $25 is the top pay, whats the low?


----------



## raininbrush

$25 an hour hahahahaha, no wonder davey guys side job every property on a hydro contract..... hahahaha $25 pfffff


----------



## Fallen Angel

$25.00???:jawdrop:...wow. ummm...no wonder Davey is always looking for help. I wouldnt go back to Utility Line Clearance for 25.00hrly. more like 30-35..then you may have some interest


----------



## badasp2

35.00/hr for a cua ???????? lmao wayyyyyyyyyyy too much


----------



## Benny Buzz Down

*I agree not enough money for a good guy*

I make more than that for a municipality. Why would anyone move for that. I know I'm worth more than that in the private sector


----------



## badasp2

CUA rates are usually 27.00 to 37.00 per hr depending on the person, benefits etc.


----------



## ropensaddle

Include housing. relocation?


----------

